# Twisp Mod!



## Hein510 (23/2/14)

Seeing that you cant buy drip tips for the Twisp unless you just buy a replacement tip, I decided to make One with a couple of stainless and brass spacers lying around in the garage! Seeing that I like the big tips of the Ithaka or Magoo etc I made this one and it vapes really nice, no O rings, just straight press to fit and pull with a wiggle to get out like the original.



And seeing that I make survival bracelets from paracord as a hobby, sommer a lanyard also!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Wow, very nice. You are super talented @Hein510 !

Incidentally, on the topic of the Twisp mouthpiece, that is where they leak from, at least for me. The reason I think is because there is no rubber seal around the base of the mouthpiece. My other devices that have that do not leak from that at all. Dont know why Twisp dont design one in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

the silicone seal on the coil head presses under the filler cap and makes a seal there, the tip is fitted nice and snug into the filler cap, if you check the inside of the drip tip you will see its hollow, after vaping it a while its like the vapor condensates in the tip and fills up that filler cap, when you tilt it to prime the wick it spills out the drip tip. so its not actually leaking, heard of people taking it back to Twisp to fix the leak but you cant fix condensation!


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Yes, you are right that its condensation not leaking from the tank. The question is where is it coming from. Its not a lot but just small splotches of liquid.

But i checked this very carefully after lying a few Twisps on their side on roller towel over night that i had used. The next morning i carefully removed the Twisps and checked where the splotches were. It was in line with where the mouthpiece fits in to the metal part. So even though its flush, the drops of condensation in there still get out. 

Tilting the twisp while vaping is a separate issue. That i can understand. The drops that have condensed in the moutpiece just simply come out of the mouthhole from gravity. But its the leaky mouthpiece issue that bugs me. The reason i dont like this is that when i move around or travel, it makes everything sticky. 

I think this is a design fault. They need a seal or o-ring in the mouthpiece in my opinion. Or at least something else that helps with this


----------



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

it may be that the coil, because its a top coil, has such a short stalk, Twisps dont make major watts so it may be that the coil is not "cooking" all the oil inside and it get pulled through into the tip.


----------



## Silver (24/2/14)

Maybe i should try it on a mod at slightly higher power. If i blow the coil its okay, i have a few spares which i havent used.


----------



## Hein510 (24/2/14)

I put it on my twist battery and get it up to 4V, ok for drag and wait but not for chain vaping, more than 4V just burns


----------



## ET (24/2/14)

pimp your twisp  looks good dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (1/3/14)

I really like the para cord lanyard , really cool


----------



## Hein510 (1/3/14)

I made it a little to small! Hey Andro, someone said you tatooing at the tattoo convention! Which stall?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## andro (1/3/14)

Non gonna do it . Unfortunately my mum passed away on monday and im in italy now for two weeks( is where my family live) . Maybe next year


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

andro said:


> Non gonna do it . Unfortunately my mum passed away on monday and im in italy now for two weeks( is where my family live) . Maybe next year



Sorry to hear such sad news @andro


----------



## BhavZ (1/3/14)

andro said:


> Non gonna do it . Unfortunately my mum passed away on monday and im in italy now for two weeks( is where my family live) . Maybe next year


My deepest sympathies @andro


----------



## Andre (1/3/14)

andro said:


> Non gonna do it . Unfortunately my mum passed away on monday and im in italy now for two weeks( is where my family live) . Maybe next year


Sorry to hear that, @andro. All the best over there.


----------



## TylerD (1/3/14)

Strongs Andro. All the best .


----------



## Hein510 (1/3/14)

Sorry to hear that dude! Stay strong!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Mi dispiace Andro. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andro (1/3/14)

Thanks everybody


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/3/14)

So sorry about the sad news @andro


----------



## Silver (2/3/14)

Sorry for your loss @andro 
Wishing you and your family strength


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

Silver1 said:


> Wow, very nice. You are super talented @Hein510
> 
> My other devices that have that do not leak from that at all. Dont know why Twisp dont design one in.


Because twisp does not design anything. They choose a brand in china, and buy enough quantities in order to rebrand with their own name.


----------



## shabbar (2/3/14)

condolences to you and your family ,, sterkte boet !!!


----------



## CraftyZA (2/3/14)

andro said:


> Non gonna do it . Unfortunately my mum passed away on monday and im in italy now for two weeks( is where my family live) . Maybe next year


I missed this. Really sorry to hear this 
Stay strong.


----------

